# Attack on police station last night



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Rod al-Farag police station was attacked by two families, who opened fire on police officers.

Policemen tried to break up a violent altercation between the two families that injured two policemen, Ahmed Abdel Wahab and Ahmed Abdel Moaty. The incident broke out after a family member passed away. 
One thug and a passer by where killed .Many thugs came to the scene on motorbikes without numbers.
Mohsen Morad, Cairo Security Manager, called policemen to go to the incident after the families exchanged gunfire.
Investigations said that the altercation was over a land dispute.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Rod al-Farag police station was attacked by two families, who opened fire on police officers.
> 
> Policemen tried to break up a violent altercation between the two families that injured two policemen, Ahmed Abdel Wahab and Ahmed Abdel Moaty. The incident broke out after a family member passed away.
> One thug and a passer by where killed .Many thugs came to the scene on motorbikes without numbers.
> ...




You and I live close by and you too must see all the convoys of motorbikes with a passenger that go up and down the 6th October bridge. Thugs are still very much in evidence despite the propaganda being dished out.


----------

